# The King at Fornost and Witch Lord of Angmar



## reem (Feb 19, 2003)

was the King at Fornost a man? and who is the Witch Lord of Angmar??
reem


----------



## reem (Feb 19, 2003)

sorry but just one more thing, what is the story of the war between Fornost and Angmar?
reem


----------



## BlackCaptain (Feb 19, 2003)

I can tell you who the witch-king of angmar is, and if i thought harder, i could probably tellyou who the king of Fornost is, but im pressed with time...

The Witch-King of Angmar is the leader of the Nazgul. He is the most powerful of all of Saurons servants. He was a corrupted man who was given a ring of power (along with all the other Nazgul) a long time ago. He fought in the battle of Dagorlad (Sauron's first attempt to take over ME), and when Sauron perrished, the witch-king sort of dimminished. (That, and this part are the parts im not too sure about) Then when he took form again, he went far North above the Shire to Angmar, wich is in northern Arnor, and became known as "The Witch-King of Angmar". His tower was called Carn Dûm. He sort of pushed Arnor over the ledge, because they were quarraling among tribes, and he was a big bennefactor in the fall of the northern kingdom, Arnor. When Sauron began to take shape again, and went into Dol Guldor in Southern Mirkwood, the Witch-King, and the other Nazgul heard his call and went to refound Mordor. While Sauron (The Necromancer) was striving with the White Council, the Witch-King and the Nazgul did this. Then Sauron got drivven out of Dol Guldor and came back into Mordor, to find his realm reistablished partialy, and began from there. The Nazgul (including the Witch-King) then went back into Minas Morgul, until they were sent out to search for Frodo. If you want the story to continue, just read FOTR 

Anyone, feel free to correct me


----------



## Aulë (Feb 19, 2003)

reem, you probably don't have to worry about Fornost in regards to reading Lord Of The Rings. 
I believe that when you read The Silmarillion, you will understand it better.

I will tell you it anyway:

In the year III 1974, the kingdom of Arthedain was destroyed, and with it the last realm of the Northern Dúnedain. The armies of Angmar and its allies overran the northern lands, capturing the capital of the Dúnedain at Fornost, and King Arvedui fled into the icy north. It seemed at that time that the Witch-king's victory was complete.

In the following year, though, the tide turned, though too late to save the remnant of the North-kingdom. The ships of a great fleet sailed into the harbours at Mithlond, carrying a force of Gondorian warriors sent north under the command of the great general Eärnur. To that army joined the Elves of Lindon and the remnant of the Dúnedain, and they marched east to avenge the loss of Arthedain.

They met the Witch-king's armies not at Fornost itself, but on the plains westward towards Lake Evendim. Aided by Eärnur's military skill, and a force sent out of Rivendell led by Glorfindel, the armies of the Dúnedain and Elves had utter victory, and Angmar's armies were swept away. The Witch-king himself fled into the dark of the falling night, and Glorfindel famously prophesied that he would not fall by the hand of man, as later proved true in the War of the Ring.

The Battle of Fornost shaped the future history of Middle-earth in many important ways. Its most significant effect could hardly have been guessed at the time: it robbed Gondor of its Kings. When the Witch-king fled south, and came at last to Mordor, he did not forget his defeat at the hands of Eärnur. Many years later, Eärnur became the King of Gondor, and the Witch-king challenged him to single combat. He refused, but seven years later the challenge was made again, and this time Eärnur accepted. Riding to Minas Morgul, he was taken by the Nazgûl and never heard of again. He was the last King to rule the South-kingdom until after the War of the Ring nearly a thousand years later.


----------



## Arvedui (Feb 20, 2003)

I think you have it all there, reem, exept one detail:

It was Círdan who led the army against the Witch-king in 1975, not Eärnur.
You can find the whole store in LotR, Appendix A.


----------



## reem (Feb 21, 2003)

...you guys really know your stuff!! i'm impressed! i am reading th sill. but at an extremely slow pace and i'm reading each page more than fours times, just to get everything in and keep it there!! but i suppose i'll get to this part eventually. and i haven't read any of the appendixes yet, i'll do that after i finish LOTR (which i have read thrice before but i keep forgeting everything just the same).
so then the withc king would be the same nazgul wo wounded frodo with the poisoned knife at the end of the first book, right?
ok that's it for now
reem


----------



## Lantarion (Feb 21, 2003)

Yup that's right. 
I'm glad you're reading the Sil; it's definately worth it! But the first time over you might remember a little under half of all the things in there, so don't worry: I had to read it about four times until I grasped just about everything in it, and I intend to read it many times over. 
And the section that those quotes are from is the last of the entire Silmarillion, called "Of the Rings of power and the Third Age". But you'll get there.


----------



## reem (Feb 22, 2003)

hopefully! that's if i don't get a hert attack half way through! but i suppose all things must come to an end...no matter how long it takes!! thanks for answering my question
reem


----------



## pgt (Feb 23, 2003)

One thing I've never quite understood is that during the Witch King's initially successful campaign and the ensuing Gondor campaign in the North - How did the Shire escape unscathed. Especially considering it's location right on the main east/west road and really not all that far from Fornost at all and essentially smack between Fornost and the west coast harbor. They sent a company of archers I think who never returned but other than that, weren't they untouched by these relatively significant wars?


----------



## reem (Feb 24, 2003)

maybe the war was before the colonisation of the Shire?
reem


----------



## Aulë (Feb 24, 2003)

The SHire was already there.
The Hobbits sent an army of archers to war, but they were never heard from again.

The Witch King probably did not consider them a threat, and he wouldn't have gained anything from sacking the Shire.
He most probably would have planned to overrun the Shire once he had all the Men and Elves under control.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Feb 24, 2003)

Wasn't the Shire given to the Hobbits after Arnor was split?


----------



## Aulë (Feb 24, 2003)

The Shire was founded in III 1601
Fornost was overrun in III 1974


----------

